# Can Any1 Recommend Creep?



## can of ownage (Sep 5, 2006)

like i said me and my girl r going to go ahead and try a hand at growing but the problem is i cant find cheap blueberry  so i asked what she wanted to grow and she said creep.....now im not sure what that really says cuz ive never heard of a strain called creep.... not in my day so mayb some1 else can help me out. if u know a place that sells creep please refer me to it but like what i think , there isnt anything really called creep just a "creep" quality with the smoke where u smoke and smoke and smoke and nothing happens but after a little while it just all hits u at once.. get the picture? i know that some whites have that "creep" quality to their smoke but im not sure if she would like that so please just fire away lol. tell me of anything uve ever smoked that had that quality to it. right now i know kali mist has that quality to it if u wait a little bit to harvest it but thats just my experience i would like more than 1.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 7, 2006)

*Whats up. Never heard of Creep before but you can get a good Blueberry strain from www.peakseedscom for $30 for 10 beans plus free shipping. *


			
				can of ownage said:
			
		

> like i said me and my girl r going to go ahead and try a hand at growing but the problem is i cant find cheap blueberry so i asked what she wanted to grow and she said creep.....now im not sure what that really says cuz ive never heard of a strain called creep.... not in my day so mayb some1 else can help me out. if u know a place that sells creep please refer me to it but like what i think , there isnt anything really called creep just a "creep" quality with the smoke where u smoke and smoke and smoke and nothing happens but after a little while it just all hits u at once.. get the picture? i know that some whites have that "creep" quality to their smoke but im not sure if she would like that so please just fire away lol. tell me of anything uve ever smoked that had that quality to it. right now i know kali mist has that quality to it if u wait a little bit to harvest it but thats just my experience i would like more than 1.


----------



## can of ownage (Sep 7, 2006)

wow THANX ALOT serious....ive been looking for a affordable bb seed strain for a while now... do u know if they r dependable or if their stuff is any good?and about the creep... do u know any strains that have a creep quality? like i said just smoke for like 10 15 minutes straight and nuthin and thena after mayb 20 minutes your just stoned like hell?


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey can i think what she is talking about is  how weed does you not a strain. We called it the creeper weed becausae id would sneek up on you and the next thing you no your fryed. Maybe that helped. Slim


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 26, 2006)

That was gonna be my guess too, the creeper weed. I haven't seen anything refered to as that for a while.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2006)

can of ownage said:
			
		

> wow THANX ALOT serious....ive been looking for a affordable bb seed strain for a while now... do u know if they r dependable or if their stuff is any good?and about the creep... do u know any strains that have a creep quality? like i said just smoke for like 10 15 minutes straight and nuthin and thena after mayb 20 minutes your just stoned like hell?


*No problem man. We ordered some Northern Berry sent them a International money order and received our seeds in 2 weeks. They also sent us a pack of Northern Skunk FREE!  The best part about this company is most of their strains are F1's.  *


----------



## can of ownage (Oct 30, 2006)

Well i was actually thinking of hydroing some blue berry but thats an area where i have almost no experience but rather information u know?I know peak seeds have a bunch of f1's and they guarntee that the seeds will get to their destination but dont guarntee 100%germ so have all your seeds popped out ok?is it any good from your experience?if u say it is lol well then imma give them a shot so im all waits on u TBG lol...

and on the creep, thats what i meant my girl says shes bought "Creep" she doesnt know much about growing or weed period so i corrected her but like i said i think its a quality of the smoke not a strain....so any1 know any weed or cannabis (whatever u prefer to call it lol) that "creeps" up on u like ive mentioned? like i said ive only found kali mist to SLIGHTLY do that and very few white strains (not consistantly) thatll just kinda surprise u so idk...guys? any experiences?
​


----------

